# My other pets.



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

This is pipsqueak we got him when he was a puppy from a farm, he is a border collie mix he is about 8 months now. He got very sick with parvo and we did not know if he would make it but he is a strong puppy and he did make it. He did not want to eat and lost weight so we took him to the vet and told them to do what ever they had to do, now he is healthy and gained back his weight and is bigger and healthy now.




































Here is what pipsqueak looks like now and that brown dog is one of my chows my other white chow was running around somewhere.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Awww, pretty dogs!


----------

